# Care sheet



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

is this an okay care sheet, i just made it and was wondering if it was reliable
Ludwigia Repens








Common Name - Red Ludwigia or Broad Leaf Ludwigia
Proper Name - Ludwigia Repens
Temperature Range - 60 to 84 Fahrenheit
Optimum Growth Temperature - 74 to 80 Fahrenheit 
Placement in tank - Mid Ground to Back Round
Lighting - Medium to high lighting or 2 wattage per gallon to 4 wattage per gallon
Maximum size - 20 inches or 1 foot 8 inches
Growth rate - Fast (in the right conditions)
Difficulty - Easy
Origin - North America
Category - Stem Plant
PH - 5 to 8
Can be grown out of water - Yes
Ludwigia repens can be grown in most aquariums with these few requirements, as long as you can provide the things listed above your plant should grow beautifully. This plant usually grows to about 20 inches at MAX, that is why it is usually advised for mid to backround and the width of each stem is 2 to 3 inches, depending in the leaf growth. Ludwigia Repens colors vary depending on the lighting, they are a light green when in 2 WPG light color red on 3 WPG and a very rich color of red in 4 WPG and brighter. this Ludwigia originates from North america. it can tolerate a range of temperatures that vary from 60 to 80 but for the most growth you should place it in a tank with temperatures ranging from 74 to 80. In my own experience this ludwigia is a very beautiful plant with very few requirements to grow well, and almost always will grow very fast, i also have noticed that these plants usually experience melt when introduced to a new aquarium. but it is not very bad only a few leaves. not all of them the melt is not as bad with this plant
Is This an okay care sheet, i just made it and was wondering if it is reliable. 
Thanks for all the help


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Look good to me..

I'd just space it out a little, just to make it easier to read.

Also, is this from personal experience with the plant or did you get this information off of a site? If so, make sure to cite some of your sources.


----------

